# Before Grain (Chicken)



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

A family friend is getting a hav and she also won a year's supply of dogfood. She was asking me about the food and I don't know anything about the food- *Before Grain (Chicken) by Merrick*
Merrick stuff is usually good. Anyone have experience with Before Grain (Chicken)?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We use BG Buffalo daily and mix it with BG Chicken or Turkey canned. My guys LOVE it! I also use the chicken, beef, etc. as training treats. I buy the sample size bags, or the ones our pet store will give out free occasionally, and they love it all. Both dogs are thriving, have tons of energy, and their coats are soft and pretty.

How did she win the food??? Very lucky girl!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks Ann I tell her.
She sent in a photo she took of the new puppy and it won second place.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

That's great. A new puppy and a years free food. Can we somehow see the winning pic?
Carole


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I haven't seen it yet myself. I will try to get a copy from her. It sounds adorable the puppy asleep in her 5 year old daughter's lap.


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

Scout has been eating the Before Grain (Chicken) for about 8 months. He is doing fine on it, although I wouldn't say he loves it (he doesn't eat his food right away when we put it in his bowl, but does eat it eventually).


----------

